# Rock n' Roll Picture Show (VH1)



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Just caught a brief promo while watching "FM" that included "Beverly Hills Cop", "Sixteen Candles" and "The Wedding Singer". Would you consider those to fit the theme of Rock n' Roll movies?


----------

